# The Supreme Court is Lost



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It appears that most of the so called Constitutional Conservatives of the Supreme Court Justices are less than conservative and could care less about the Constitution.

That is all.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I think Roberts has been compromised.

I believe the dems are holding something over his head.

After all, look at all the trouble Obama went to to get Trump.

You don't think he was capable of putting a thumb on Roberts?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The fix is in. It has been for a very long time. The powers that be could careless about we the people.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

It has been mostly lost ever since Roberts gave us Obamacare


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Roberts is a huge disappointment. Huge! The court basically punted a slam dunk touchdown.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Sets a very bad precedent. 

And accelerating the decline of America.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It boggles the mind.

First, Obama says he can't issue an executive order about DACA because DACA is against the law.

Obama issues the executive order anyway.

Trump comes along and rescinds the executive order with his own executive order.

Roberts and the other loons say...nope, can't take back an illegal executive.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Robie said:


> It boggles the mind.
> 
> First, Obama says he can't issue an executive order about DACA because DACA is against the law.
> 
> ...


From what I hear, Trump didn't use an executive order to try to void Barry's "Dreamer" order. Trump had Barr go through the courts. Trump's executive order option is still on the table.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Test Post, but Ted is a powerful speaker


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

We need more power given to the states. These nine judges shouldn't be making all these big decisions across the board!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> We need more power given to the states. These nine judges shouldn't be making all these big decisions across the board!


Sure they can, if We The People continue to let them and ignore the checks and balances built in to the Constitution. 
As long as We The People continue to vote for these lifetime incumbents and allow them to make law to further take away liberty


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


>


This is why I was wanting Cruz to start with. He may not have won, then again, he may have, but he is one hell of a smart guy and so much better at getting his point across then Trump could ever think about. He is a good orator, quick on his feet, and knows the constitution backwards and forwards. He understands the framers intent. I think he would have made a great president.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wait for it. Guns rights will be all but wiped out soon.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Annie said:


> We need more power given to the states. These nine judges shouldn't be making all these big decisions across the board!


The SCOTUS isn't upholding the Constitution anymore. If they did the Obama DACA (Deport All Criminal Aliens) act would never have been upheld, it's against the law. The SCOTUS is legislating from the bench. Roberts is nothing more than a traitor IMO. Thanks George W.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> This is why I was wanting Cruz to start with. He may not have won, then again, he may have, but he is one hell of a smart guy and so much better at getting his point across then Trump could ever think about. He is a good orator, quick on his feet, and knows the constitution backwards and forwards. He understands the framers intent. I think he would have made a great president.


If I am not mistaken, Cruz has argued before the court on several occasions and won. Also, I was hoping Trump would put him on the court.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> It appears that most of the so called Constitutional Conservatives of the Supreme Court Justices are less than conservative and could care less about the Constitution.
> 
> That is all.


Sickening state of affairs. Judicial Dictatorship. Not what the Founders intended. What happened to the Convention of States game plan to get em defanged?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Sickening state of affairs. Judicial Dictatorship. Not what the Founders intended. *What happened to the Convention of States game plan to get em defanged?*


THAT scares me. When they hold that convention they can add/remove anything that the majority chooses. I like the Constitution the way it is written. Article V states they can make changes, changes we may not like. They just need to clean up the mess that's been made, not redefine what's been written.



> The Congress, whenever two thirds of both Houses shall deem it necessary, shall propose Amendments to this Constitution, or, on the Application of the Legislatures of two thirds of the several States, shall call a Convention for proposing Amendments, which, in either Case, shall be valid to all Intents and Purposes, as part of this Constitution, when ratified by the Legislatures of three fourths of the several States, or by Conventions in three fourths thereof, as the one or the other Mode of Ratification may be proposed by the Congress; Provided that no Amendment which may be made prior to the Year One thousand eight hundred and eight shall in any Manner affect the first and fourth Clauses in the Ninth Section of the first Article; and that no State, without its Consent, shall be deprived of its equal Suffrage in the Senate.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Gunn said:


> If I am not mistaken, Cruz has argued before the court on several occasions and won. Also, I was hoping Trump would put him on the court.


He did argue before the supremos and did win. I think there was an offer on the table after Trump won but Ted don't want to be a supreme, he wants to be president. I don't know that he will have a second opportunity, if the Demonrats should win this November it's game over for this Republic. Should Trump win, I don't know that he can hold the fort.


----------

